# east anglia....where are we? North? South East?



## campanula (Nov 11, 2014)

where do I look? Yes, I know we are all quaint bumpkins but even so...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 11, 2014)

we are the barse of england


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2014)

The Wales of the East


----------



## FNG (Nov 11, 2014)

Norfolk'n'Gud !


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 11, 2014)

i've always thought of east anglia as the counterpart of wales, the two sides of a flasher's mac being held wide.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## campanula (Nov 11, 2014)

yep, I can see why comparisons with Wales might sound appropriate (apart from the flat fens and semi-arid climate)....but this does not answer my query - or does East Anglia simply vanish into a sort of undifferentiated 'midlands' ?


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Nov 11, 2014)

i'm near ipswich and always thought of myself as a southerner, which is wholely inaccurate. but as long as no-one settles for the "right wing" then i don't mind!  ....still no help, soxz campanula


----------



## JTG (Nov 11, 2014)

campanula said:


> where do I look?


Down mostly. There's nothing to look up at


----------



## kittyP (Nov 11, 2014)

East. The clue is in the name. HTH.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 11, 2014)

It's Norfolk, Suffolk and Cambridgeshire.


----------



## JTG (Nov 11, 2014)

Belushi said:


> It's Norfolk, Suffolk and Cambridgeshire.


What about Essex?


----------



## Belushi (Nov 11, 2014)

JTG said:


> What about Essex?



Part of the East of England but not East Anglia.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 11, 2014)

EAST.

(ie. Not the South)


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 11, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> EAST.
> 
> (ie. Not the South)



But not the Midlands or the North. So which forum to post in?
It's a question that's been raised before and never really answered. Except when you think about it if there was an East forum it'd be fucking empty, so I stopped worrying about it.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 12, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Part of the East of England but not East Anglia.



However IIRC East Anglia also includes the UA of Peterbrough which is no longer part of Cambridgeshire so should be listed separately.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 12, 2014)

shouldn't really hold to modern administrative or electoral borders spanky, they get jiggered and pokered and end up meaning nothing. We have to go back to pre-unification times imo and judge from the early middle age maps.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 12, 2014)

So shall we go back to before Ely was added by the marriage with Etheldreda? Or do we choose post marriage East Anglia? 

Personally I would go pre-Angle and bring back the Iceni nation.


----------



## stavros (Nov 13, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Part of the East of England but not East Anglia.



Is Essex the South East as well though? It's certainly a Home County. I'm going to be moving there soon, so it'd be nice to know how to culturally class myself.


----------



## JTG (Nov 13, 2014)

stavros said:


> Is Essex the South East as well though? It's certainly a Home County. I'm going to be moving there soon, so it'd be nice to know how to culturally class myself.


Is it?


----------



## Belushi (Nov 13, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> However IIRC East Anglia also includes the UA of Peterbrough which is no longer part of Cambridgeshire so should be listed separately.



I'm trying to forget about Peterborough.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 13, 2014)

stavros said:


> Is Essex the South East as well though?



No, East of England according to the Government.


----------



## foamy (Nov 13, 2014)

East Anglian is a boob and Norwich is the areola

-Dan & his wife in Alan Partridge


----------



## coley (Nov 26, 2014)

campanula said:


> where do I look? Yes, I know we are all quaint bumpkins but even so...


South east, poor relations of the lunnerners and other denizens of the 'deep sooth'


----------



## coley (Nov 26, 2014)

Disjecta Membra said:


> i'm near ipswich and always thought of myself as a southerner, which is wholely inaccurate. but as long as no-one settles for the "right wing" then i don't mind!  ....still no help, soxz campanula


Accurate enough


----------



## coley (Nov 26, 2014)

JTG said:


> Down mostly. There's nothing to look up at


Please, pretty please, keep on convincing people of that


----------



## N_igma (Nov 27, 2014)

I'd hazard a guess at anus horriblis?


----------



## JimW (Nov 27, 2014)

I'd have had you down as Britannia Prima, but apparently not.


----------

